# Nissan Leaf Earns Five Stars Overall In NHTSA Tests



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The 2011 and 2012 Nissan Leaf for earned five stars in crash testing performed by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA).

For the front crash and dynamic rollover test, the Leaf received four stars, but overall scored five stars. Combine that with the Top Safety Pick Award it won from the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety and you've got yourself one safe vehicle. It's also important to note that the Leaf is the first pure electric vehicle to be evaluated for its crash protection.

Fewer cars have made the cut ever since the NHTSA implemented more rigid standards for vehicles to earn five stars in its safety ratings system in 2011. This new system includes a more comprehensive testing when it comes to front and side crash, and rollover resistance. As well, each model receives an overall vehicle score, which is combined with the results of the three tests and compares them to the injury risk in other vehicles.

More: *Nissan Leaf Earns Five Stars Overall In NHTSA Tests* on AutoGuide.com


----------

